# Budget 3x3 comparison



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 11, 2019)

WCA hardware comparison threads:
Best 2x2 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-2x2-comparison-new.74709/
Budget 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-3x3-comparison.75201/
Budget high-end 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-3x3-comparison.73563/
Best 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-3x3-comparison.74896/
Budget high-end 4x4 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-4x4-comparison.73959/
Best 4x4 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-4x4-comparison.74450/
Budget high-end 5x5 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-5x5-comparison.73898/
Best 6x6 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-6x6-comparison.74156/
Budget 7x7 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-7x7-comparison.75083/
Best skewb comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-skewb-comparison.75047/
Budget pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-pyraminx-comparison.73889/
Budget high-end pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-pyraminx-comparison.75237/
Best pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-pyraminx-comparison.73862/
Best megaminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-megaminx-comparison.74702/
Budget square-1 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-square-1-comparison.74142/
Best square-1 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-square-1-comparison.73861/


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 11, 2019)

3x3s which require self-magnetization process are not included since most beginners do not want to magnetize puzzles by themselves.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 11, 2019)

Haven't tried any of these but the Yulong, but I think I'm going to buy a bunch of these and compare them soonish. 2 weeks ish.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 11, 2019)

Is yuxin kylin v2 M better than the yj yulong v2 M?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 11, 2019)

Note that the puzzles in the poll choices (except yj yulong v2 M, yuxin kylin v2 M and Sheng Shou Mr.M) only means the non-magnetic version.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 11, 2019)

I might buy a few (3-4) of these next week, what do people suggest? I will get the YLM and i already have the Yulong. What else? Mr. M? MF3RS2? Unfortunately I can't buy the meilong as it is sold out, is it worth waiting for restocking?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 11, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I might buy a few (3-4) of these next week, what do people suggest? I will get the YLM and i already have the Yulong. What else? Mr. M? MF3RS2? Unfortunately I can't buy the meilong as it is sold out, is it worth waiting for restocking?


I have tried the mf3rs2 and it is bad ootb. Very dry.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 11, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have tried the mf3rs2 and it is bad ootb. Very dry.


After breaking in? Lubing?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 11, 2019)

I haven't tried the Kylin but the Yulong is great. YLM is awesome though


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 11, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I might buy a few (3-4) of these next week, what do people suggest? I will get the YLM and i already have the Yulong. What else? Mr. M? MF3RS2? Unfortunately I can't buy the meilong as it is sold out, is it worth waiting for restocking?


Mf3rs2 and magnetise it. or maybe just get a gan x instead of lots of budget cubes


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 11, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Mf3rs2 and magnetise it. or maybe just get a gan x instead of lots of budget cubes


I was gonna magnetise the yuxin little magic, should I do the rs2 as well? Instead?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 11, 2019)

I guess beginners would like something good ootb.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 11, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I was gonna magnetise the yuxin little magic, should I do the rs2 as well? Instead?


both are supposed to be great after magnetisation, main worthy. The Mf3s2m is used in the top 20 I believe


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 11, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> The Mf3s2m is used in the top 20 I believe


What do you mean?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 11, 2019)

Ok here is my current order, due for inspection: YLM, rs2m, and 2 sets of magnets. And some silk


GAN 356 X said:


> both are supposed to be great after magnetisation, main worthy. The Mf3s2m is used in the top 20 I believe


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 11, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What do you mean?





GAN 356 X said:


> both are supposed to be great after magnetisation, main worthy. The Mf3s2m is used in the top 20 I believe


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 11, 2019)

J


Iwannaganx said:


> Ok here is my current order, due for inspection: YLM, rs2m, and 2 sets of magnets. And some silk


Just get a gan x an name urself ihaveaganx


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 11, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> J
> 
> Just get a gan x an name urself ihaveaganx


You have to make a new account or get a premium membership


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 11, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Ok here is my current order, due for inspection: YLM, rs2m, and 2 sets of magnets. And some silk


Magnets of what strength are you going to use?
I would recommend using 4*2 n35 for ylm.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 11, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Ok here is my current order, due for inspection: YLM, rs2m, and 2 sets of magnets. And some silk


Maybe some DNM if you don’t have any? MF3RS2M can be slow if lubed incorrectly


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 11, 2019)

K how is this:
YLM with 4x2 n35
MF3RS2 with 4x2 n35
DNM.

And I might get a gan x, but I want to do this as a project for myself. Maybe in a few weeks I will have enough cash again to buy a gan X....


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 11, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> K how is this:
> YLM with 4x2 n35
> MF3RS2 with 4x2 n35
> DNM.
> ...


Order seems good


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 12, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> K how is this:
> YLM with 4x2 n35
> MF3RS2 with 4x2 n35
> DNM.
> ...


I agree on ylm. Haven't tried mf3rs2M though.


GAN 356 X said:


> View attachment 10774


I guess it has changed a lot, since WR M and GAN X are not included. Yuxin Little Magic M and mf3rs2M can still be main contender though.


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 12, 2019)

Different batches of YLM come in different shades. Local bought YLM had bright orange and blue. The one ordered from cubezz arrived with dark orange and purple (instead of blue).


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 13, 2019)

Is the yuxin little magic 3x3 still good without magnets?

Is the yuxin little magic 3x3 still better than the YJ YuLong v2M without magnets?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 13, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 3x3 budget - YJ YuLong v2 M
> 3x3 great - Yuxin Little Magic M 3x3
> 3x3 expert - MoYu WeiLong WR M, GAN 356 X


Should ylm non magnetic be in 3x3 budget with YJ YuLong v2 M?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 13, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Should ylm non magnetic be in 3x3 budget with YJ YuLong v2 M?


Ive heard good things, and I'm getting one I think soon. I think for so cheap it's worth putting it up there


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 13, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Ive heard good things, and I'm getting one I think soon. I think for so cheap it's worth putting it up there


I have added the yuxin little magic to 3x3 budget.


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 3x3 budget - YJ YuLong v2 M, Yuxin Little Magic 3x3
> 3x3 great - Yuxin Little Magic M 3x3
> 3x3 expert - MoYu WeiLong WR M, GAN 356 X


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 14, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Ok here is my current order, due for inspection: YLM, rs2m, and 2 sets of magnets. And some silk


If you have never magnetized a puzzle, I would recommend getting a meilong 3x3 along with your order for you to learn how to magnetize a 3x3. It is so cheap that it isn't a pain to mess it up and if you do that successfully, it is a very good puzzle.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 14, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> If you have never magnetized a puzzle, I recommend getting a meilong 3x3 along with your order for you to learn how to magnetize a 3x3. It is so cheap that it isn't a pain to mess it up and if you do that successfully, it is a very good puzzle.


I'll see. It's like 15 bucks with magnets. And right now it's sold out at speedcube.com.au


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 14, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I'll see. It's like 15 bucks with magnets. And right now it's sold out at speedcube.com.au


I mean you can get a non-magnetic meilong 3x3 and magnetize it before you magnetize the mf3rs2 and the ylm.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 14, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I mean you can get a non-magnetic meilong 3x3 and magnetize it before you magnetize the mf3rs2 and the ylm.


Yeah I know . The meilong and i think YLM are both sold out at the moment


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 15, 2019)

Yuxin little magic 3x3 without magnets and YJ YuLong v2 M, which one is better?


----------

